# Usa tu brazo como "Touch Screen" de tu "Smartwatch"



## Hellmut1956 (May 11, 2016)

Hola amigos, acabo de leer este artículo en EETimes Europe. El artículo presenta una alternativa muy interesante tomando como ejemplo un reloj de pulsera con una pantallita. menciona que las diminutas dimensiones físicas de un reloj de pulsera hace prácticamente imposible usar la función "Touch" para mas que controles muy básicos. Ademas poniendo un dedo sobre la pantalla al tiempo oculta la pantalla del reloj. Usando un anillo como fuente de señales de alta frecuencia y de poca energía para emanar estas señales sobre la piel. La pulsera contiene los sensores. El sistema es capaz de localizar el punto donde un dedo toca la piel del brazo del usuario con una precición de 6 a 7 mm!

http://www.electronics-eetimes.com/news/skintrack-technology-turns-arm-smartwatch-touchpad


----------



## Ardogan (May 11, 2016)

A ver a ver.... 



> Previous "skin to screen" approaches have employed flexible overlays,  interactive textiles and projector/camera combinations that can be  cumbersome. SkinTrack, by contrast, requires only that the user wear a  special ring, which propagates a low-energy, high-frequency signal  through the skin when the finger touches or nears the skin surface



Sí, había propuestas que planteaban incorporar un proyector miniatura en el reloj, había algún crowd-funding por ahí...:
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ritot-the-first-projection-watch#/
Pero la realidad siempre golpea: visibilidad vs luz solar, vida útil de la batería y tamaño, uso practico (hay que poner la mano en una posición particular para evitar distorsión de la imagen), etc.
Basta ver el "render" de la campaña inicial vs el último update:











Así que vengo en modo escéptico.
Una cosa que llama la atención es que hay una señal de RF encendida todo el tiempo = consumo = batería grande o poco tiempo entre recargas.
Y además la emite el anillo... batería en el anillo? entonces ya no es un anillo tamaño normal.


> The system has some limitations. Keeping the ring powered up is a  challenge. Signals also tend to change as the device is worn for long  periods, thanks to factors such as sweat and hydration and the fact the  body is in constant motion.


Hey!!! que bueno, por lo menos lo explicitan. No del todo pero bueno, ya es algo.
Y sí, condiciones cambiantes = mayor procesamiento = micro + tiempo encendido = mayor consumo = más batería

También hay un aspecto básico que quizás no entiendo por falta de imaginación. Pero supongamos que queremos emular un teclado... donde veo el teclado?, preciso un dispositivo externo que me muestra alguna imagen; o quizás deba memorizar posiciones y gestos que la pulsera reconoce?. Ah... la pulsera tiene pantalla... el video da mucha más info que el artículo. Ok, la pantalla de la pulsera da el feedback.

El concepto es interesante, nunca está demás probar cosas nuevas; pero la limitación de la batería en el anillo es bastante dura.
Alguna data de consumo?, a ver...
http://www.yang-zhang.me/research/SkinTrack/SkinTrack.pdf


> Our ring’s chief component is an oscillator driven by a 3.3V voltage regulator. This generates an 80Mhz sine wave at 1.2Vpp. This ring consumes 7mA when operating. Thus, for a 110mAh LiPo battery (2×1×0.5cm), we can continu- ously power the ring for roughly 15 hours.



7 mA... podría ser peor pero esto va más orientado a una recarga diaria que semanal.

Para terminar... ¿me parece que el proyecto en sí mismo es mercadotecnia pura como el ejemplo que puse más arriba?: no, esto parece que intervino un grupo de alguna facultad, y hay un paper publicado, y te muestran en el video el prototipo crudo como es, por más que el render publicitario puede engañar al principio.
Me parece que va a tener exito en el mercado de consumo masivo?: no, hay limitaciones físicas en cuanto a consumo, y no me parece que alguien teniendo un smartphone vea mucha ventaja en tener 2 dispositivos adicionales que tenga que recargar a diario para tener una menor funcionalidad. Yo no he visto a nadie que use un smart-watch por ejemplo, pero estoy en Argentina y las importaciones estaban muy limitadas. ¿En otros países es común?.
¿Significa que ese esfuerzo es vano?: no, por lo menos tienen un principio de funcionamiento original y creería que van a tener alguna aplicación que ahora no podemos imaginar por tratarse de algo que serviría en condiciones muy especiales fuera de la cotidiano.

Siempre que sale un nuevo prototipo de electrónica portable apunto primero a la batería. Es la principal limitación: te limita tamaño, tiempo de funcionamiento/intervalo de recarga, funcionalidad (porque más capacidades equivalen a más consumo).
En esto el progreso está limitado hasta que los químicos logren meter mucha mayor energía (10x) en el mismo espacio (con los riesgos que eso lleva, tampoco queremos que explote!!!).
Desde la parte electrónica ya se viene haciendo mucho... quizás haya espacio para mejorar en tecnología de pantallas (que consuman menos), pero no sé si hay mucho espacio para lograr un mejora significativa (una mejora de 10x). 
¿Estaré siendo miope o muy pesimista?, no sé, escucho ofertas .


----------

